# Endocrinology-When a patient comes



## 1029551 (Mar 10, 2010)

When a patient comes in to have their blood sugar tested over a 5 hour period what is billed?
Example:
A patient is hypoglycemic and comes in and the nurse does an IV insersion and then the nurse takes the glucose reading with the regent strips once every 5 hours.  If the glucose reading is low labs will be drawn through the IV.  
Can we bill the 82962 code five times or would this be a 99211 charge?  Can we bill for the IV 96379 code?
Thanks for you help,
Mary


----------

